# do you use ghillie suite



## nytrapper16 (Jan 9, 2008)

do any of you guys use Ghillie suites


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I made a suite about 5 years ago. I use it. It can break up your pattern early in the year when vegetation is not present. Last year I had the pant leg of my ghillie rip off. Now I need to fix it for this up coming spring.


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

i made several, a poncho type, and a flight suit one. they work well but will burn your butt up down this way in PM hunts or late season.

you could get away with a little more movement than without em.
if youre moving much, leave em at home.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

Sportin' Woodies said:


> i made several, a poncho type, and a flight suit one. they work well but will burn your butt up down this way in PM hunts or late season.
> 
> you could get away with a little more movement than without em.
> if youre moving much, leave em at home.


do you have instructions or anything that i could have to make one?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Google Ghuille suit or try ghuilliesuit.com

Check my spelling.

Chuck


----------

